# Video Game Moments that Made You Laugh



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Exactly What it Says on the Tin. Which gaming moments were Crowning Moments of Funny to you?


For me, it was the part where Sora goes "EEEEEEEEEEE" while making a  face.


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> For me, it was the part where Sora goes "EEEEEEEEEEE" while making a  face.



*There are quite a few for me, but I do agree on the one you mentioned.*





*I like this one too, later in the game.*


Spoiler


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 18, 2015)

Everything about this game...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

[video]http://static.giantbomb.com/uploads/original/1/19967/820489-greatmightypoo.jpg[/video]


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Just the fact that Lisia from the Hoenn remakes and Wallace from the originals happen to be related.


----------



## unluckiestclover (Jan 18, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is my favorite video game of all time; however, one of my favorite moments is when Link had a fleeting glance at the bartender's, Telma's, huge knockers that she so conveniently exposed.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

That gaze lmao.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

I wonder what's for dinner.




Even though that was purely by accident...


----------



## Joy (Jan 18, 2015)

Everything about Phoenix Wright

"When Something Smells, It's Usually The Buttz"
hahaha


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

The part where Kirby trips chasing an apple and spends the ENTIRE adventure rolling.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 18, 2015)

The Borderlands series doesn't take itself too seriously which in turn makes some great comedy mainly through its dialogue and characters. The funniest games I've played ever. I'd go more into Borderlands but I feel its a game everyone should play. 1, 2, and pre-sequel. 

A funny moment in a game would be in Pokemon AS when the professors wife is chasing him and he mistakes her for a wild Pokemon.


----------



## Flop (Jan 18, 2015)

The InuendoBot from Borderlands 2 killed me. That, and Tiny Tina
#Crumpocalypse
#Badonkadonk
#Burnallthebabies


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

There's a reason my Wii U Nintendo Network ID is PootisMeemGottam.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 18, 2015)

Flop said:


> The InuendoBot from Borderlands 2 killed me. That, and Tiny Tina
> #Crumpocalypse
> #Badonkadonk
> #Burnallthebabies



Man, I actually hated Tiny Tina. I only did her missions for the achievement but on my other playthroughs, I totally skipped her. I did the one mission that required her and BAM, GOODBYE. I turned off my headphones when she appeared in BLPS. 

And I totally love Innuendo bot. "Welcome to the Circle of Slaughter. Moxxi has reprogrammed me for tournament hosting and sexual innuendos. You could almost say she increased my HARD drive. Flirtatious eyebrow raise."


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

A number of things from glitches, to random stuff, to everything really.

But a majority of funny moments spread from the Gamecube Animal Crossing, to Earthbound.


----------



## Tao (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't often remember 'set pieces' from games for that long afterwards.

I've been playing Twilight Princess recently though and the part near the start where you're still a wolf and Midna is commenting on your 'human tools'. Just the fact that she holds the sword by the blade and wears the shield like a mask whilst commenting on how they seem useless made me laugh.

Or Wind Waker where they're commenting on how they can get Link into the fortress and it abruptly cuts to Link in a barrel on the catapult. 




My favorite 'funny moments' in games usually come from multiplayer though.

In Monster Hunter 3U we were fighting the Quarapegro and it started to fly away. It was almost out of range entirely and I just said "Just sit the **** down and die" and shot at it out of frustration and it fell out of the sky and died. We found that pretty funny since we didn't even think you could actually shoot it down and kill something from that range.

Or Disney Infinity, me and my friend found the jump+attack animation when you're holding a person highly amusing. We spent about 10 minutes drop kicking NPC's into a river as Spiderman and Black Widow, barely able to control the characters because of our laughter.


We also found a lot of fun at the NPC names in Lost Planet 2. If you play it with less than 4 people, you get 1-3 AI to fill your team with preset names. 
I can't remember their 'real names' anymore but I renamed one 'Mr.Bagel', though his name was 'Begalston' or something. We decided we liked Mr.Bagel and that he was now our best friend and that we must "defend Mr.Bagel at all costs!". We also had an NPC called Sunnyman, who we decided we hated because he did something bad we can't remember and that he was a curse on our team, the cause of everything wrong and that no matter how much he tried, he would never be able to be as good as the magnificent Mr.Bagel.

We carried this joke on for well over 100 hours of gameplay and we practically had an entire backstory and personality for Mr.Bagel and Sunnyman, who I'll remind you are two random NPC's designed to make our party full if you have less than 4 real players and that they serve no real purpose other than that.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 19, 2015)

When you challenga Wallace, there's a glamor shot of his butt. There's also a girl in the mossdeep space center standing in front of the rocket and says, "This rocket! Thick!". 
And the gamefreak staff in the one hotel made me laugh.


----------



## Bassy (Jan 19, 2015)

Laughed my butt off from Zelda: Phantom Hourglass cutscenes. When some character is trying to tell a serious story and in the background all sorts of goofy stuff happens.


----------



## Virals (Jan 19, 2015)

Absolutely everything from the Mass Effect 3 Citadel DLC


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah. Not really a game, but...



Spoiler: Something to do with ProJared.



ProJared does not like Lisia.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 20, 2015)

Some of the cutscenes/skits between characters from Tales of Symphonia were quite funny. Especially between Zelos/Lloyd and Zelos. Generally speaking I quite like the humor in JRPG`s. Also Baten Kaitos had great moments. 

Mario Kart also has given me many laughs, especially the SNES version, just crazy endings to crazy races. 

Worms ofcourse,. because of the voices, they still kill me.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

wow there are a LOT!
but I think I laughed the most playing Final Fantasy IX, so many funny moments! good times


----------



## Nyamco (Feb 1, 2015)

I was playing ACNL yesterday and Rolf dropped by my house for a surprise visit. He mentioned that my house was really clean and asked if I used a "vroom vroom" thing to clean my house with, and then proceeded to say he was actually afraid of them. That made me laugh, thinking Rolf, the tough dude, was actually afraid of a vacuum cleaner. XD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 4, 2015)

Also, the part where Sonic snowboarded.


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 6, 2015)

The Cave Johnson Lemons rant


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 6, 2015)

Pretty much all of Conkers Bad Fur Day


----------



## piichinu (Feb 19, 2015)

basically most of midna's comments, in wind waker when link is launched from the barrel, when link explains what's happening with only hand motions after groose jumps and tries to follow him (inside joke)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

And, for some reason, the Intro to the Hoenn Remakes. Sure, it's a neat nod to the original, but SERIOUSLY!?


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 19, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> And, for some reason, the Intro to the Hoenn Remakes. Sure, it's a neat nod to the original, but SERIOUSLY!?


I am legit serious, what did you find funny about it?


----------



## Bowie (Feb 19, 2015)

Whenever Midna from The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess freaks out over something, I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 20, 2015)

Somehow, I find the part where Brawly shows up after you win the initial Lisia Contest weird.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

Lol I don't know how many people this happened to, but during a serious cutscene on Black Flag with Blackbeard, there was no guy tied up in the rope so Blackbeard was just talking to moving rope. Here's the picture I took (above) next to the real thing.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Lol I don't know how many people this happened to, but during a serious cutscene on Black Flag with Blackbeard, there was no guy tied up in the rope so Blackbeard was just talking to moving rope. Here's the picture I took (above) next to the real thing.



I LIVE for glitches like these. I wasn't really invested in the story for Black Flag (sadly; I'm more of a Connor gal myself) and seeing stuff like that happen is just fabulously funny to me.

There was a video on youtube of one of the ships and its crew rising out of the ocean and flying into the sky I think - or was it sinking? I can't quite remember, but it was wonderful.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 22, 2015)

I was hoping I'd see a post about Assassin's Creed! I've been playing the third one lately, and everything about it is hilarious. The positions the soldiers land in when they die gets me a lot. I also crack up when I simply kneel down in a bush and they walk RIGHT UP TO ME and go, "Damn, ******* got away!"


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 23, 2015)

Almost everything Solid Snake says is hilarious. Or does, for that matter


----------

